# تصاميم رائعة جاهزة للتحميل dxf



## هلاعمي (29 أغسطس 2010)

اعجبني هذا الموقع لما فيه مجموعة جيدة من الرسومات التصاميم بصيغة DXF :75:
يمكن تنفيذها بسهولة على الخشب
الموقع : 

http://mydxf.blogspot.com/

http://mydxf.blogspot.com/

ومن لديه موقع اخر ارجو المشاركة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع :20:


----------



## kwspace (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله لايحرمك الاجر اخي الكريم


موقع مفيد حقا


----------



## tanyaaladol (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور التصاميم حلوة مرة


----------



## داود بن داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## taawint (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشاركة جميلة و مميزة أخي تفضلو
http://cnc4free.org/

http://www.dxf-world.de/DXF_FILES/Tiere.htm
و السلام عليكم
taawint


----------



## albarie (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم على الموقع الحلو ,,,,


----------



## ali hedi (3 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية وشكرا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## taawint (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*تصاميم رائعة جاهزة للتحميل dxf 3d*

السلام عليكم
لمو حبى طا ئرات و3d DXF 
تفضلوا 
http://www.willingtons.com/mymac/Plans_Download.htm
http://www.scrapmag.info/crafty/thumbnails.php?album=60
http://www.vectorart3d.com/store/index.cfm/Flourishes/
http://vintageinternetplans.com/index.html 
ليس المهم أن تشارك بألف موضوع ...بل المهم أن تضع موضوعا يشارك فيه ألف عضو
MERCI A TOUS


----------



## ali hedi (3 أكتوبر 2010)

taawint قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لمو حبى طا ئرات و3d DXF
> تفضلوا
> http://www.willingtons.com/mymac/Plans_Download.htm
> ...



السلام عليكم ـــ بل المهم أن تضع موضوعا يستفيد منه ألف عضو ــــ شكرا جزيلا

merci pour vous


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## taawint (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على تصحيح اخى ali hedi


----------



## حيدر ماكس (3 أغسطس 2011)

thanks .. nice site ..


----------



## allam_1988 (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## allam_1988 (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## m_kharoba (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على المواقع الجميلة دى


----------



## koki4life (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا أخي ..........


----------



## رائد محمودي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك


----------



## korzaty (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan_C4d (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوور اخي على هذا الموقع المفيد .
و ممكن عمل تصاميم مثل هذه ببرنامج الكوريل درو ثم تصديرها بامتداد dxf


----------



## داود بن داود (31 أكتوبر 2011)

حياك الله

http://www.freevector.com/


----------



## opmm6_ta (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لجميع المشاركين


----------



## ابن الشط (2 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مواقع جميله


----------



## حسن-12 (2 يناير 2012)

ماشاء الله مشكور أخي


----------



## eng1_romy (3 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## MHDWASEL (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## kaza-moules (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا كثيرا لقد استفدت من بعض الرسومات جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المرادى (30 مارس 2012)

فعلا مواقع جميله ورائعه 
حزاكم الله خير اخوتى


----------



## بلال زبيب (27 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم شكر وتقدير


----------



## حسن-12 (28 مايو 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

يعطيكم العافية يا شباب
مواقع مفيدة للغاية


----------



## Mohammad ben salma (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## marouane.dz (30 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك والله لايحرمك الاجر اخي الكريم


----------



## ben1961 (10 أغسطس 2016)

جازاك الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

